# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  Bored of covid threads in this Forum

## UKSmartypants

The number of Covid threads in this forum is now getting tedious and boring.

In the last 12 threads we have 

covid  nutters  7 threads
weather 1
evolution nutters  1
Attempts by me to change the subject to something more interesting   3


Its getting boring. I mean how many threads can you continue to post the same bollox and expect people to read it? It a Science forum, where is the interesting science?

*<<<personal attack removed>>>*  7 threads in 12 is just taking the fucking piss, and its doing to this forum what Schumacher and Hamilton have done to F1, and Steve Davis did to Uk Snooker, its getting dull, boring , repetitive and uninteresting, and its in danger of killing this subforum, I come her to post and read actual science and maths , not bollox about a virus..
 @Trinnity can we have a  covid forum and move all the crap out to there, then they can flood it as much as they like and we can start posting science and maths in here again.

----------

Fall River (08-07-2021),FlameHeart (08-06-2021),GaryAnderson (08-05-2021),potlatch (08-05-2021),Quark (08-05-2021),Rutabaga (08-05-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

I like science, just not scientists. And you know people evolved right? We used to eat raw meat and stuff but stopped. The reason they told us to cook our meat first was so the BBQ grill companies could make a killing on them. It was them who did it!!!

----------

Authentic (08-05-2021),Brat (08-05-2021),Foghorn (08-05-2021),Lone Gunman (08-05-2021),Oceander (08-05-2021),Quark (08-05-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Like any thread that doesn't interest you just ignore them.  :Dontknow:

----------

Authentic (08-05-2021),Big Bird (08-06-2021),Brat (08-05-2021),Canadianeye (08-05-2021),Captain Kirk! (08-05-2021),Conservative Libertarian (08-05-2021),Dan40 (08-07-2021),East of the Beast (08-07-2021),Fall River (08-07-2021),Lone Gunman (08-05-2021),MedicineBow (08-06-2021),MrMike (08-05-2021),Neo (08-06-2021),Old Ridge Runner (08-05-2021),potlatch (08-05-2021),Quark (08-05-2021),Rutabaga (08-05-2021)

----------


## Oceander



----------

Big Bird (08-06-2021),Brat (08-05-2021),Captain Kirk! (08-05-2021),Conservative Libertarian (08-05-2021),East of the Beast (08-07-2021),Fall River (08-07-2021),Foghorn (08-05-2021),Kodiak (08-05-2021),MedicineBow (08-06-2021),MrMike (08-05-2021),Neo (08-06-2021),Old Ridge Runner (08-05-2021),Quark (08-05-2021),Rutabaga (08-05-2021)

----------


## Authentic

I knew that proponents of "real science" want to shut down discussion.

I thought that a hallmark of science was vigorous debate. Not anymore. Now it is "trust the science or take a seat at the kids table and shut up".

----------

Brat (08-05-2021),Captain Kirk! (08-05-2021),Fall River (08-07-2021),Foghorn (08-05-2021),Frankenvoter (08-05-2021),Kodiak (08-05-2021),Old Ridge Runner (08-05-2021),QuaseMarco (08-07-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> I knew that proponents of "real science" want to shut down discussion.
> 
> I thought that a hallmark of science was vigorous debate. Not anymore. Now it is "trust the science or take a seat at the kids table and shut up".


Bullshit.

----------


## Authentic

> Bullshit.


Did you read the OP.

----------


## Oceander

> Did you read the OP.


I did, and I read it as a call for posting something other than more and more repetitive one-trick-pony threads on COVID.  Not as a call to shut down debate.  That's all on you, chief.

I also think that putting all of the COVID-related threads into a new sub-forum under current events would be a good idea.  Also not about shutting down debate.

----------

Quark (08-05-2021),Rutabaga (08-05-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I knew that proponents of "real science" want to shut down discussion.
> 
> I thought that a hallmark of science was vigorous debate. Not anymore. Now it is "trust the science or take a seat at the kids table and shut up".



Nah just take it somewhere else, and then you can talk about it to your hearts content.. You anti-vaxxers are never gonna believe the facts, none of you will ever change your mind, its become religious zealotry, so there's no point in talking about it any more - its worse than talking to usfan about evolution. The subject is utterly exhausted and fully done out.  You now need a separate forum to post this stuff instead of now monopolising this forum with posts that constitute nothing more than  an anti-vaxxers mutual masturbation society, and the rest of us are getting bored with. I dont even bother opening any thread now that has the word 'covid'; in the title. And the tsunami of anti-vaxxer posts gives the wrong impression to visitors, it makes it look like an antivaxxer nutters site.

----------

FlameHeart (08-06-2021),GaryAnderson (08-05-2021),Neo (08-06-2021),Quark (08-05-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Nah just take it somewhere else, and then you can talk about it to your hearts content.. You anti-vaxxers are never gonna believe the facts, none of you will ever change your mind, its become religious zealotry, so there's no point in talking about it any more. The subject is utterly exhausted and fully done out.  You now need a separate forum to post this stuff instead of now monopolising this forum with posts that constitute nothing more than  an anti-vaxxers mutual masturbation society, and the rest of us are getting bored with. I dont even bother opening any thread now that has the word 'covid'; in the title.


You don't have any facts, only what someone has told you. IMO folks like you are brainwashed by the media and the gov.

 I ain't taking any shot because the people pushing it have been caught lying time after time.

----------

Authentic (08-05-2021),Big Bird (08-06-2021),Big Dummy (08-05-2021),Quark (08-05-2021),QuaseMarco (08-07-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> So you should be able to understand why people would be up in arms about this scenario. It effects us all personally.


I have no problem with that, thats your personal; view, right or wrong, but taking over the forum  is selfish.  We've been disenfranchised   One of the reasons i came here was to have discussions  and threads about interesting science, that's now stopped. Its covid covid and covid. And not everyone here wants to keep talking about Covid 24/7/365 all the fuckign time

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I read peer reviewed scientific papers, and articles in reputable  scientific journals,
> 
> 
> 
> Complete bollox ,you cant make such a nonsense generalisation. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your solution is self-serving and all centered around your unhappiness with your posts being pushed off of the front page. It just so happens that it has recently occurred with with anti-COVID VAX posts with which you disagree. 

My posts get pushed off of the front page quickly too. Get over it.

I used to work with a brilliant person that would write up an excellent scientific analysis and send it to me. I had to learn not to answer the phone directly after he sent it via email. He would call right after he sent it and expect immediate adoration for his brilliance and soak up 2 hours of my time explaining the brilliance of his analysis before I even got a chance to read it. Tge problem was that I was tasked at at least 500% and didn't have the time. I would have read it later when no one else was around and be impressed with its brilliance and thank him for his definite contribution to our effort. 

If he were a member of a forum, he would be complaining about his posts being pushed quickly off of the front page.

----------

Brat (08-07-2021),FNguy (08-07-2021),Kodiak (08-07-2021),Quark (08-07-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Your point is well taken and the Moderator has made some accommodations to alleviate your concerns.
> 
> On the other hand, there has NEVER been a worldwide coordinated drive to vaccinate everyone with an insufficiently tested injection. 
> 
> Add to that, out and out censorship of voices who question the vaccine...... censorship by governments, media outlets and also in the medical community itself. 
> 
> So you should be able to understand why people would be up in arms about this scenario. It effects us all personally.


Excellent point. People critical of the jab are censored and banned on just about every major social network platform. A forum such this doesn't censor and ban all criticism of the jab. Now, the Pro-Vaxers want to limit criticism here as well. Conservative platforms are the few places that allow such criticism.  We have to get info out somehow before the pro-vaxers get butthurt and get us banned or limited yet again.

Remember, soon, those who refuse the jab will be second class citizens by law.

----------

Quark (08-07-2021),QuaseMarco (08-07-2021),ruthless terrier (08-07-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I have no problem with that, thats your personal; view, right or wrong, but taking over the forum  is selfish.  We've been disenfranchised   One of the reasons i came here was to have discussions  and threads about interesting science, that's now stopped. Its covid covid and covid. And not everyone here wants to keep talking about Covid 24/7/365 all the fuckign time


Again, my posts have been put in a box. Do not blame me anymore. I'm tired of your bitching and condescension.

----------

Brat (08-07-2021),Conservative Libertarian (08-07-2021),Kodiak (08-07-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> I have no problem with that, thats your personal; view, right or wrong, but taking over the forum  is selfish.  We've been disenfranchised   One of the reasons i came here was to have discussions  and threads about interesting science, that's now stopped. Its covid covid and covid. And not everyone here wants to keep talking about Covid 24/7/365 all the fuckign time


Do you ever stop crying?

----------

Brat (08-07-2021),Conservative Libertarian (08-07-2021),FNguy (08-07-2021),Kodiak (08-07-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> Who uses baby bits, J&J?  In like face makeup?


Vaccine recipe.

----------

Physics Hunter (08-08-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> Do you ever stop crying?


Shut up.

----------


## Trinnity

> My  solution is a separate forum for health and medicine


And I said no and told you why. 

QM is putting most of his covid stuff in a sticky. That'll help. The matter is closed.

----------

Brat (08-07-2021),Conservative Libertarian (08-07-2021),Kodiak (08-07-2021),QuaseMarco (08-07-2021),tiny1 (08-07-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Shut up.


Nope.

----------

Brat (08-07-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

Ruh roh, Kirk's got a phaser and tribbles for back up. RUN!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Captain Kirk! (08-07-2021),Conservative Libertarian (08-07-2021),Quark (08-07-2021),QuaseMarco (08-07-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

> I'm a long standing member and as a result of this *other guy*, I've been asked if I would agree to be put in a box.
> 
> As a good sport that I am, I agreed. There are some benefits to the sticky, plus and minus..... not complaining but just commenting.
> 
> This is the first time I decided to review this thread in it's entirety.
> 
> *@Trinnity is a great Moderator..... in fact the best I've ever encountered.
> 
> *Just hope that this *other guy*..... doesn't start calling more shots.


Yes. I totally agree with what you say.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-07-2021)

----------


## Fall River

Well, this thread certainly wasn't boring.  Although, I only read the first 5 pages.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-07-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Well, this thread certainly wasn't boring.  Although, I only read the first 5 pages.


If you set your profile to 100 posts per page, you get much fewer pages. :Tongue20:  :Smiley20:

----------

Fall River (08-07-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> Remember, soon, those who refuse the jab will be second class citizens by law.


and the woke who think they can handle everything the government throws at them .. might be surprised.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-07-2021),Quark (08-07-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

Obama won the Nobel Peace Prize !!

----------


## Fall River

> If you set your profile to 100 posts per page, you get much fewer pages.


My profile?  I never tried to do anything with my profile so it's like you're speaking a foreign language.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-07-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> My profile?  I never tried to do anything with my profile so it's like you're speaking a foreign language.


Dubler9's profile looks like Trump.

----------

Fall River (08-09-2021)

----------


## donttread

> The number of Covid threads in this forum is now getting tedious and boring.
> 
> In the last 12 threads we have 
> 
> covid  nutters  7 threads
> weather 1
> evolution nutters  1
> Attempts by me to change the subject to something more interesting   3
> 
> ...



You can always not read every post. Works for me.

----------


## Trinnity

Settings->

 General settings _(on the left hand column)_-> 

Messaging & Notification->

_look all the way down thee page til you see..._ 

Number of Posts to Show Per Page: (drop down list)


The choices are 
5
10
20
30
40
100

DON'T FORGET TO _SAVE CHANGES._

I use 40. I think 100 is unwieldly in general and on the music threads it's almost impossible to load (slow).

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-07-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Do you ever stop crying?


This was all settled and fine, then it was Queso that had another cry and bitch about it, see post #108. I simply responded, as is my right of reply;


Why dont you direct your reply to post #108?

----------

FlameHeart (08-08-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> This was all settled and fine, then it was Queso that had another cry and bitch about it, see post #108. I simply responded, as is my right of reply;
> 
> 
> Why dont you direct your reply to post #108?


Calling him Queso is cheesy.

----------


## Trinnity

This thread has outlived its purpose and is now devolving into fights.



*/closed*

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-07-2021)

----------

